# Sunny Bunny (pic heavy)



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Finally good enough weather to get the new run out! Let Rini catch some rays 









































































For anyone who read my thread about my lawn, this is my terrible lawn lol.
where I put the run is the only spot that didnt have daisies and buttercups.















It's all made up of this moss...


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Lovely pics. 

My lawn is similar ... its rubbish isn't it


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

beautiful pictures

atleast your lawn is green, mine died :lol: :lol: now all i have is dirt


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.

Yeah its kinda green ^.^' its got a lot of dead patches lol, but the majority is this moss XD its like a swamp, get mushrooms and everything growing in it in autumn.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Rini is a beautiful bunny and lovely set up.

But tbh I was laughing at the fact you have so carefully cut out windows in that box. Like it will stay like that for long! Mine all tear boxes to shreds....my little boy still has nappipes in bed which means I get boxes of the which are perfect lol! Will be a shame to see him grow up not just cos I'll lose my baby but i will wun out of boxes


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

EEEEEEEEEEEEK DO NOT SAY THE M WORD!!!!! 
im keeping well away from your garden!!!!!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Lovely!  Where ya get ya run from? x


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Rini is a beautiful bunny and lovely set up.
> 
> But tbh I was laughing at the fact you have so carefully cut out windows in that box. Like it will stay like that for long! Mine all tear boxes to shreds....my little boy still has nappipes in bed which means I get boxes of the which are perfect lol! Will be a shame to see him grow up not just cos I'll lose my baby but i will wun out of boxes


Lol well you can see on the other box where she has chewed it but tbh she's had them boxes for ages XD I just crudely cut out holes so she has more options to investigate. She used to have them in my room where she would have a good chew but since I finished her house, I've not got as much room so I just use them in the run 



Paws&Claws said:


> Lovely!  Where ya get ya run from? x


From Ebay


----------

